

Examhack for Android-Predict Questions of Indian CBSE Exams - mridulmanas
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.gonative.android.ywlqe

======
mridulmanas
Examhack app predicts questions of your next Indian CBSE exam by trawling past
question papers according to marking scheme and lets you solve important
questions what you want from over 1000 question papers.

